
Ask HN: How Is to Write for Packt? - ASoftwareDev
Did it happen to anyone to get his author contract canceled and the manuscript given to another author?
======
slyther
Have not heard of this before, what is the context?

I think you've had a lucky escape. I worked with Packt and am not really that
impressed by the outcome of the published works. In retrospect, I wish I'd
done it independently or, with another publisher.

------
codeplea
I wrote for Packt, but I didn't have that problem. It wouldn't have been
allowed by the contract.

Can you tell us what happened?

